# heat pressing plastisol transfers on 100% polyester



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

We have been using platisol heat transfers for 6 months mainly on 50-50 t's for local school... now they want Performance wear (100% Polyester), any advice would be welcomed. We normally press onto Blk, Red, Sports Gray items. Colthing mfg says 330 degree's is max temp, plastisol heat transfer supplier says 330 isn't warm enought for their ink to dry-bump to 370 dree's fro 7 seconds and see what happens. We'll try this as soon as our next transfer's arrive. A 25" wide shirt stretched to 31" so what issues does this bring up? 
Any special tid-bit on hot pressing this preformace wear would be great!


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

I press plastisol on performance wear all the time. I use 330 degrees for 15 seconds, medium to heavy pressure, rub with eraser and cold peel. Works just fine.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

It should not be a problem providing the transfer type is correct.


----------



## transferman (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

You should have no trouble printing 100% poly.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

All polyesters are not created equal and you can get vastly different results even from the same manufacturer. Make sure the type of transfers are recommended for poly performance wear and bottom line is test rigorously for durability, dye migration and washability before doing a job.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

Shop around, not all transfers need high heat. F&M Athletic press at 325.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*

First of all, thanks for the reply's. I just finished up a bunch of red (50-50) t's tonight and what a scare using red for the first time when the shirt changed colors from the heat. I called the transfer mfg to see about dropping heat and he said no they need 375 degree's. Well they might not be right for me and poly ha? Anyway he was correct once the shirt cooled (I set up a fan on them) the color returned as it should. Back to 100% poly, what can you folks tell me about dye sub transfer's vs plastisol on poly? Also Betty, you said you rub with erasor, I don't understand so please explain with more details. Thanks everyone!


----------



## FredericDesign (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: hot pressing on 100% polyester*



Bryan Ultduct said:


> Also Betty, you said you rub with erasor, I don't understand so please explain with more details. Thanks everyone!


 Immediately after pressing (before cooling and peeling) I rub with an eraser just to be sure of adhesion. Then let it cool and peel. Hope this clarifies for you.


----------

